
Payment Processors Still Using Weak Crypto - jvehent
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2016/02/24/payment-processors-still-using-weak-crypto/
======
theandrewbailey
A payment processor that my company uses sent a notice that they are finally
disabling RC4 by summer and TLS 1.0 (and maybe 1.1) next year, because PCIDSS.

